# /etc/init.d/pulseaudio desparecio :S !!

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Acabo recien de instalar todo mi sistema gentoo, asi que, me decidi instalar pulseaudio (por primera vez), al principio simplemente lo instale y lo intente correr asi /etc/ini.d/pulseaudio start pero salia un error, en fin, lo deje para despues... Ahora ha pasado como 1 semana mas o menos, y ya he echo varios emerge -uDN world, con la finalidad de teenr mi gentoo al 100%  :Very Happy: , pero ahorita quee staba buscando informacion para echar andar mi pulseaudio, me topo con que ya no existe pulseaudio en el directorio /etc/init.d/ ni /etc/conf.d/, pero si esta instalado :S..

```
shell# emerge --search pulseaudio

*  media-sound/pulseaudio

      Latest version available: 0.9.15-r2

      Latest version installed: 0.9.15-r2

      Size of files: 1,664 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.pulseaudio.org/

      Description:   A networked sound server with an advanced plugin system

      License:       LGPL-2 GPL-2

shell# emerge --search gst-plugins-pulse

*  media-plugins/gst-plugins-pulse

      Latest version available: 0.10.14

      Latest version installed: 0.10.14

      Size of files: 2,175 kB

      Homepage:      http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/

      Description:   GStreamer plugin for the PulseAudio sound server

      License:       GPL-2
```

Mi make.conf:

```
CFLAGS="-mcpu=pentium4 -O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i486-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="-qt3 -qt4 -kde gnome X hal gtk dbus gstreamer ldap samba php apache2 mono pulseaudio alsa mysql dvd esd ffmpeg flac mpeg ogg oss theora vorbis xv bluetooth gnutls java jpeg jpeg2k png tiff libnotify opengl automount consolekit spell"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error log"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="syslog save"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ http://cudlug.cudenver.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo http://gentoo.netnitco.net ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.llarian.net/ ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.binarycompass.org http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://mirrors.cs.wmich.edu/gentoo http://mirror.usu.edu/mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.easynews.com/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wallawalla.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org http://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.chem.wisc.edu/gentoo/ http://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.hoobly.com/ http://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://chi-10g-1-mirror.fastsoft.net/pub/linux/gentoo/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirror.its.uidaho.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.its.uidaho.edu/gentoo/ http://www.cyberuse.com/gentoo/ "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

CAMERAS="canon casio_qv digita enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick kodak_c120 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 lg_gsm panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1500 panasonic_l859 pccam300 pccam600 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ptp2 ricoh ricoh_g3 samsung sonix sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55"

LINGUAS="es es_AR es_ES en"
```

Mi package.use

```
net-dns/dnsmasq       ipv6 nls tftp

dev-lang/php         apache2 curl imap ldap gd ldap-sasl mysql postgres sockets truetype xml xmlreader zip curlwrapper cgi hash inifile

x11-libs/cairo         X svg

net-print/cups         ldap ppds samba dbus gnutls jpeg php png tiff samba

x11-libs/gtk+         jpeg jpeg2k tiff xinerama

media-libs/flac         ogg

media-sound/pulseaudio      alsa -dbus libsamplerate jack

media-plugins/alsa-plugins   pulseaudio

net-print/gutenprint      foomaticdb ppds

media-video/ffmpeg      alsa faac faad jpeg2k mp3 oss speex theora v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xvid threads

media-libs/libtheora      encode

media-libs/speex      ogg sse

media-libs/libmp4v2      utils

net-im/pidgin         dbus sasl spell tcl gadu gnutls tk

www-client/mozilla-firefox   dbus java startup-notification

x11-libs/libX11         ipv6 xcb

x11-wm/compiz         dbus fuse

x11-wm/compiz-fusion      emerald gnome

media-video/mplayer      gmplayer oss pulseaudio samba sse sse2 svga v4l v4l2 vidix win32codecs xinerama 

media-plugins/audacious-plugins   alsa cdda flac mp3 musepack oss pulseaudio sdl vorbis wavpack wma

media-libs/libsdl      alsa opengl oss pulseaudio xinerama xv

media-sound/audacious      libsamplerate

media-gfx/sane-backends      gphoto2 usb v4l

media-gfx/xsane         jpeg png tiff

app-pda/gtkpod         aac flac mp3 ogg

media-sound/vorbis-tools   flac speex

media-libs/libao      alsa pulseaudio

media-video/recordmydesktop   alsa

x11-libs/wxGTK         gstreamer odbc opengl sdl

app-arch/cabextract      extra-tools

app-emulation/wine      alsa dbus esd gnutls jpeg lcms nas oss samba scanner xml

media-sound/esound      alsa oss

app-emulation/cedega      dbus opengl

media-video/vcdimager      xml

x11-libs/openmotif      jpeg png

net-libs/libgadu      threads -ssl

media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta   dvd esd ffmpeg flac mpeg ogg oss theora vorbis xv

app-cdr/k3b         dvdr emovix encode mp3 musepack musicbrainz sndfile vcd xinerama

media-sound/sox         amrnb amrwb encode libsamplerate sndfile wavpack

media-video/transcode      3dnow a52 extrafilters fame imagemagick mjpeg mmx mp3 quicktime sdl sse sse2 truetype v4l2 xml xvid

app-cdr/cdrdao         encode gcdmaster

media-libs/libmpeg3      mmx

media-libs/libquicktime      aac dv encode lame mmx opengl x264

media-video/mjpegtools      dga dv mmx quicktime sdl v4l yv12

media-video/emovix      win32codecs

net-wireless/bluez-utils   usb

dev-libs/openobex      syslog usb

app-arch/file-roller      nautilus

gnome-extra/deskbar-applet   eds spell

dev-lang/python         sqlite

```

De antemano gracias por su aydua !!Last edited by Diabliyo on Fri Sep 18, 2009 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Coghan

Aún no me he puesto a instalar pulseaudio en Gentoo, hace poco lo hice para un amigo en Ubuntu y no fue sencillo. He encontrado esta guía que puedes seguir.

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/PulseAudio

----------

## asph

y reinstalandolo no te crea los scripts? 

```
emerge -C pulseaudio && emerge pulseaudio
```

puedes pegar el output de 

```
equery files pulseaudio |grep init.d
```

(es una herramienta del gentoolkit)

----------

## Diabliyo

 *asph wrote:*   

> y reinstalandolo no te crea los scripts? 
> 
> ```
> emerge -C pulseaudio && emerge pulseaudio
> ```
> ...

 

Hola:

Ya intente eliminando y reinstalando pulseaudio (emerge -C pulse audio, emerge pulseaudio), pero no me vuelve a dar el script en init.d como estaba anteriormente  :Sad: ...

Al reaslizar equery files pulseaudio |grep init.d no me arroja resultado alguno  :Sad: , oviamente porque no existe el archivo en init.d, por otro lado, pego el resultado del comando omitiendo el filtro grep.

```
shell# equery files pulseaudio

[ Searching for packages matching pulseaudio... ]

* Contents of media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.15-r2:

/etc

/etc/pulse

/etc/pulse/client.conf

/etc/pulse/daemon.conf

/etc/pulse/default.pa

/etc/pulse/system.pa

/etc/xdg

/etc/xdg/autostart

/etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop

/usr

/usr/bin

/usr/bin/esdcompat

/usr/bin/pacat

/usr/bin/pacmd

/usr/bin/pactl

/usr/bin/padsp

/usr/bin/paplay

/usr/bin/parec -> pacat

/usr/bin/pasuspender

/usr/bin/pax11publish

/usr/bin/pulseaudio

/usr/bin/start-pulseaudio-x11

/usr/include

/usr/include/pulse

/usr/include/pulse/cdecl.h

/usr/include/pulse/channelmap.h

/usr/include/pulse/context.h

/usr/include/pulse/def.h

/usr/include/pulse/error.h

/usr/include/pulse/ext-stream-restore.h

/usr/include/pulse/gccmacro.h

/usr/include/pulse/glib-mainloop.h

/usr/include/pulse/introspect.h

/usr/include/pulse/mainloop-api.h

/usr/include/pulse/mainloop-signal.h

/usr/include/pulse/mainloop.h

/usr/include/pulse/operation.h

/usr/include/pulse/proplist.h

/usr/include/pulse/pulseaudio.h

/usr/include/pulse/sample.h

/usr/include/pulse/scache.h

/usr/include/pulse/simple.h

/usr/include/pulse/stream.h

/usr/include/pulse/subscribe.h

/usr/include/pulse/thread-mainloop.h

/usr/include/pulse/timeval.h

/usr/include/pulse/utf8.h

/usr/include/pulse/util.h

/usr/include/pulse/version.h

/usr/include/pulse/volume.h

/usr/include/pulse/xmalloc.h

/usr/lib

/usr/lib/libpulse-mainloop-glib.so -> libpulse-mainloop-glib.so.0.0.4

/usr/lib/libpulse-mainloop-glib.so.0 -> libpulse-mainloop-glib.so.0.0.4

/usr/lib/libpulse-mainloop-glib.so.0.0.4

/usr/lib/libpulse-simple.so -> libpulse-simple.so.0.0.2

/usr/lib/libpulse-simple.so.0 -> libpulse-simple.so.0.0.2

/usr/lib/libpulse-simple.so.0.0.2

/usr/lib/libpulse.so -> libpulse.so.0.8.0

/usr/lib/libpulse.so.0 -> libpulse.so.0.8.0

/usr/lib/libpulse.so.0.8.0

/usr/lib/libpulsecommon-0.9.15.so

/usr/lib/libpulsecore-0.9.15.so

/usr/lib/libpulsedsp.so

/usr/lib/pkgconfig

/usr/lib/pkgconfig/libpulse-mainloop-glib.pc

/usr/lib/pkgconfig/libpulse-simple.pc

/usr/lib/pkgconfig/libpulse.pc

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/libalsa-util.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/libbluetooth-ipc.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/libbluetooth-sbc.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/libbluetooth-util.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/libcli.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/liboss-util.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/libprotocol-cli.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/libprotocol-esound.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/libprotocol-http.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/libprotocol-native.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/libprotocol-simple.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/libraop.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/librtp.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-alsa-card.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-alsa-sink.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-alsa-source.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-always-sink.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-augment-properties.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-bluetooth-device.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-bluetooth-discover.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-bluetooth-proximity.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-card-restore.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-cli-protocol-tcp.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-cli-protocol-unix.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-cli.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-combine.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-console-kit.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-cork-music-on-phone.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-default-device-restore.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-detect.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-device-restore.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-esound-compat-spawnfd.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-esound-compat-spawnpid.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-esound-protocol-tcp.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-esound-protocol-unix.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-esound-sink.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-gconf.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-hal-detect.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-http-protocol-tcp.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-http-protocol-unix.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-jack-sink.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-jack-source.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-ladspa-sink.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-match.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-mmkbd-evdev.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-native-protocol-fd.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-native-protocol-tcp.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-native-protocol-unix.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-null-sink.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-oss.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-pipe-sink.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-pipe-source.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-position-event-sounds.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-raop-sink.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-remap-sink.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-rescue-streams.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-rtp-recv.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-rtp-send.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-simple-protocol-tcp.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-simple-protocol-unix.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-sine-source.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-sine.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-stream-restore.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-suspend-on-idle.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-tunnel-sink.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-tunnel-source.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-volume-restore.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-x11-bell.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-x11-cork-request.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-x11-publish.so

/usr/lib/pulse-0.9.15/modules/module-x11-xsmp.so

/usr/libexec

/usr/libexec/pulse

/usr/libexec/pulse/gconf-helper

/usr/libexec/pulse/proximity-helper

/usr/share

/usr/share/doc

/usr/share/doc/pulseaudio-0.9.15-r2

/usr/share/doc/pulseaudio-0.9.15-r2/README.bz2

/usr/share/man

/usr/share/man/man1

/usr/share/man/man1/esdcompat.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/pabrowse.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/pacat.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/pacmd.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/pactl.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/padsp.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/paplay.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/pasuspender.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/pax11publish.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man1/pulseaudio.1.bz2

/usr/share/man/man5

/usr/share/man/man5/default.pa.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/man5/pulse-client.conf.5.bz2

/usr/share/man/man5/pulse-daemon.conf.5.bz2

/var

/var/run

/var/run/pulse

/var/run/pulse/.keep_media-sound_pulseaudio-0
```

----------

## asph

en /usr/portage/media-sound/pulseaudio/files

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2004 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/pulseaudio/files/pulseaudio.init.d-4,v 1.6

# 2009/09/13 10:46:12 flameeyes Exp $

depend() {

        need localmount

        use net

        local script="/etc/pulse/system.pa"

        for opt in ${PA_OPTS}; do

                case "$opt" in

                        --file=*)       script="${opt#*=}" ;;

                        -F*)            script="${opt#-F}" ;;

                esac

        done

        config "$script"

        local needs="$(get_options need)"

        if [ -n "${needs}" ]; then

                need ${needs}

                return

        fi

        if egrep -q '^[[:space:]]*load-module[[:space:]]+module-console-kit' "$script"; then

            needs="${needs} consolekit"

        fi

#ifdef UDEV

        if egrep -q '^[[:space:]]*load-module[[:space:]]+module-udev-detect' "$script"; then

            needs="${needs} udev"

        fi

#endif

#ifdef HAL

        if egrep -q '^[[:space:]]*load-module[[:space:]]+module-hal-detect' "$script"; then

            needs="${needs} hald"

        fi

#endif

#ifdef AVAHI

        if egrep -q '^[[:space:]]*load-module[[:space:]]+module-zeroconf-publish' "$script"; then

            needs="${needs} avahi-daemon"

        fi

#endif

#ifdef BLUETOOTH

        if egrep -q '^[[:space:]]*load-module[[:space:]]+module-bt-proximity' "$script"; then

            needs="${needs} bluetooth"

        fi

#endif

#ifdef ALSA

        if egrep -q '^[[:space:]]*load-module[[:space:]]+module-alsa-(sink|source)' "$script" ||

            egrep -q '^[[:space:]]*load-module[[:space:]]+module-((hal|udev)-)?detect' "$script" ||

            egrep -q '^[[:space:]]*add-autoload-source[[:space:]]+(input|output)[[:space:]]+module-alsa-(sink|source)' "$script"; then

            needs="${needs} alsasound"

        fi

#endif

        need "${needs}"

        save_options need "${needs}"

}

start() {

        if [ -z "${PULSEAUDIO_SHOULD_NOT_GO_SYSTEMWIDE}" ]; then

                eerror "Please don't use system wide PulseAudio unless you read the"

                eerror "documentation available at http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/WhatIsWrongWithSystemMode"

                eerror ""

                eerror "When you're done, please set the variable PULSEAUDIO_SHOULD_NOT_GO_SYSTEMWIDE in"

                eerror "/etc/conf.d/pulseaudio . Please remember that upstream does not support this mode"

                eerror "when used for standard desktop configurations."

                return 1

        fi

        ebegin "Starting pulseaudio"

        PA_ALL_OPTS="${PA_OPTS} --fail=1 --daemonize=1 --system"

        start-stop-daemon --start --exec /usr/bin/pulseaudio -- ${PA_ALL_OPTS}

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping pulseaudio"

        start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --exec /usr/bin/pulseaudio --pidfile /var/run/pulse/pid

        eend $?

}
```

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola

Gracias asph, hasta cierto punto ya se esta arreglando el problema  :Very Happy: ... De momento les informo que ya tengo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio y /etc/onf.d/pulseaudio, y al principio al intentar iniciar el servicio de pulseaudio me decia:

```
shell# /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start

 * Caching service dependencies ...

/var/lib/init.d/depcache: line 908: get_options: no se encontró la orden

/var/lib/init.d/depcache: line 941: save_options: no se encontró la orden                          [ ok ]

 * Please don't use system wide PulseAudio unless you read the

 * documentation available at http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/WhatIsWrongWithSystemMode

 * 

 * When you're done, please set the variable PULSEAUDIO_SHOULD_NOT_GO_SYSTEMWIDE in

 * /etc/conf.d/pulseaudio . Please remember that upstream does not support this mode

 * when used for standard desktop configurations.
```

Asi que edite el archivo /etc/conf.d/pulseaudio y agrege la linea que dice el error y quedo asi:

```
shell# cat /etc/conf.d/pulseaudio

# Config file for /etc/init.d/pulseaudio

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/media-sound/pulseaudio/files/pulseaudio.conf.d,v 1.6 2006/07/29 15:34:18 flameeyes Exp $

# For more see "pulseaudio -h".

# Startup options

PA_OPTS="--log-target=syslog --disallow-module-loading=1"

PULSEAUDIO_SHOULD_NOT_GO_SYSTEMWIDE="yes"
```

Con esto al iniciar el servicio de pulseaudio no salen errores, pero aun no se puede inicar el servicio, sale esto:

```
shell# /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start

 * Starting pulseaudio ...                                                                         [ !! ]
```

Por si las dudas, aqui les dejo la manera de como compile mi pulseaudio con emerge:

```
emerge -vp pulseaudio

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-sound/pulseaudio-0.9.15-r2  USE="X alsa asyncns bluetooth caps glib gnome hal jack libsamplerate oss tcpd -avahi -dbus -lirc -test" 0 kB

```

Que puedo hacer ???

----------

## asph

puedes mirar en los logs a ver si hay alguna referencia cuando arranca el servicio?

mira en /var/log/pulseaudio, /var/log/messages

----------

## papu

hola buenas, he visto este foro sobre el pulseaudio, he de reconocer que no se para que sirve jaja, pero lo tego instalado

se que es un servidor de sonido de red .... pero no entiendo cual es su utilidad, o sus ventajas, si alguien me lo explica de forma sencilla.

aprovechando en mi caso me pone esto al intenta iniciarlo:

```
egt / # /etc/init.d/pulseaudio start

* Loading ALSA modules...

*   Loading: snd-card-0...                                                                                     [ ok ]

*   Loading: snd-mixer-oss...                                                                                  [ ok ]

*   Loading: snd-pcm-oss...                                                                                    [ ok ]

*   Loading: snd-seq-oss...                                                                                    [ ok ]

* Restoring Mixer Levels...                                                                                    [ ok ]

* Please don't use system wide PulseAudio unless you read the

* documentation available at http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/WhatIsWrongWithSystemMode

* 

* When you're done, please set the variable PULSEAUDIO_SHOULD_NOT_GO_SYSTEMWIDE in

* /etc/conf.d/pulseaudio . Please remember that upstream does not support this mode

* when used for standard desktop configurations.

* ERROR: pulseaudio failed to start

```

vamos que parece que no me inicia ...

en el caso de cargarlo al inicio  ¿va en default o en boot?, nunca se donde poner las aplicaciones sino lo dice la propia utilidad

mañna me leo el enlace que pusisteis arriba del wiki que hoy es demasiado tarde.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## Diabliyo

 *papu wrote:*   

> hola buenas, he visto este foro sobre el pulseaudio, he de reconocer que no se para que sirve jaja, pero lo tego instalado
> 
> se que es un servidor de sonido de red .... pero no entiendo cual es su utilidad, o sus ventajas, si alguien me lo explica de forma sencilla.
> 
> aprovechando en mi caso me pone esto al intenta iniciarlo:
> ...

 

Pulseaudio es un Servidor de Sonido, y como su nombre lo indica Sirve sonido  :Very Happy: , lo interesante de este programa es que al ser un servidor de audio entonces puedes configurarlo para que el audio que reciva pulseaudio (ya sea de un mp3, bluetooth o micros) puedas enviarlo a ciertos dispositivos, por ejemplo, si tienes 2 bocinas conectadas a tu PC, podrias reproducir el MP31 en la bocina 1 y el MP32 en la Bocina 2, basicamente puedes manipular el streaming de entrada para servirlo a las salidas, a una salida o varias.. Y al ser en red, basicamente podrias reproducir sonido en otras bocinas cnectadas a un PC dentreo de la red.

Al parecer pulseaudio esta bien en tu equipo, solo necesitas hacer lo que te indica el mensjae:

 *Quote:*   

> * When you're done, please set the variable PULSEAUDIO_SHOULD_NOT_GO_SYSTEMWIDE in
> 
> * /etc/conf.d/pulseaudio . Please remember that upstream does not support this mode
> 
> * when used for standard desktop configurations.

 

Y agregalo en el nivel de corrimiento default.

----------

## papu

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

>  *papu wrote:*   hola buenas, he visto este foro sobre el pulseaudio, he de reconocer que no se para que sirve jaja, pero lo tego instalado
> 
> se que es un servidor de sonido de red .... pero no entiendo cual es su utilidad, o sus ventajas, si alguien me lo explica de forma sencilla.
> 
> aprovechando en mi caso me pone esto al intenta iniciarlo:
> ...

 

uf madre mia hace tiempo del post, jeje bien haré eso que dices eso cuando me vuelva a funcionar las X porque ahora mi driver  no es compatible con mesa 7.6 ni con xorg-server 1.7.1 y el  1.6.5 me da error compilacion.

de todas formas yo compile sin saber muy bien para que era esto¿ y sin pulseaudio que servidor se usa? ( digamos en kde4 que es donde estoy).

¿Y usando este que ventajas hay respecto a otro?

me suena algo de gstreamer o xine( pero no creo tenga que ver con esto) en el panel de control de audio...no me aclaro mucho con programas que aparentemente ( para mi ) hacen lo mismo.  en fin cuando vaya kde otra vez me fijaré un poco más.

El audio junto con los drivers graficos es lo que me ha dado siempre más problemas ,  el audio almenos ahora ya me detecta y suena ( por s/pdif incluso) mi realtek 889a que no es poco, pero ya usar un servidor de sonido de este no se si sabria o podría.

saludos, adéu.

----------

## luispa

No necesitas /etc/init.d/pulseaudio

De hecho lo correcto es arrancar bajo demanda pulseaudio en el inicio de sesión: /usr/bin/start-pulseaudio-x11

Con KDE no lo se porque hace tiempo que no lo uso, pero con Gnome, si detecta que el daemon se para (crash o similar), lo vuelve a arrancar automáticamente. 

Hice varias pruebas al respecto, las tienes aquí por si quieres echarle un ojo

Luispa

----------

